# Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L & EOS M3 Honored with Design for Asia Awards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2015)

```
<p><strong>TOKYO, November 2, 2015</strong>—Canon Inc. announced today that the Company’s EF11-24mm f/4L USM ultra-wide-angle interchangeable zoom lens and EOS M3 digital compact-system camera were recognized for design excellence by the Hong Kong Design Centre,<sup>1</sup> winning the Design for Asia Bronze Award and Merit Recognition Award, respectively.</p>
<p>The Bronze Award-winning EF11-24mm f/4L USM boasts an impressive minimum focal length of 11 mm to achieve the world’s widest angle of view.<sup>2</sup> Thanks to the optimal placement of four aspherical elements, including a ground aspherical element, the lens corrects for aberrations that often occur with wide-angle lenses to make possible superior image-quality performance from edge to edge. The EF11-24mm f/4L USM offers such noteworthy design characteristics as a foremost element featuring proportions that make it instantly identifiable as an ultra-wide-angle lens, superior usability that has been optimized for shooting, and a refined surface finish.</p>
<p>The EOS M3, winner of the Merit Recognition Award, combines an approximately 24.2-megapixel APS-C-size CMOS sensor with the Company’s latest image processor, DIGIC 6, to deliver high-resolution, high-quality imaging performance. Realizing exceptional operability, the compact-system camera incorporates four dedicated function dials—Mode, Exposure Compensation, Front and Control dials—facilitating intuitive manual operations similar to those offered by EOS-series digital SLR cameras.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Encouraged by this latest industry recognition, Canon will continue striving to create products that combine the highest levels of performance and design excellence.</p>
<p><strong>About the Design for Asia Awards

</strong>Design for Asia Awards celebrate design excellence, honoring and acknowledging companies and individuals for outstanding designs that offer commercial and societal success and have the potential to impact Asia. Launched in Hong Kong in 2003, the accolades have grown to become an Asia-based platform for inspiring designers worldwide. Winners of the 2015 Design for Asia Awards were selected from among design entries produced and commercially launched by companies from 24 countries and regions between January 1, 2013, and May 31, 2015, in one or more Asian markets. Design for Asia Awards comprise Grand, Gold, Silver, Bronze and Merit Recognition Awards, as well as various special awards.</p>
```


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L & EOS M3 Honored with Design for Asia Awards*



Canon Rumors said:


> The Bronze Award-winning EF11-24mm f/4L USM



Now I am going to have to go and see what won the Silver and Gold.

Fully understand this lens winning such an award. She is a beauty, so very well made and such a joy to use. I am still surprised that I was (only just) able to resist her charms.


----------



## zim (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L & EOS M3 Honored with Design for Asia Awards*



expatinasia said:


> Now I am going to have to go and see what won the Silver and Gold.




Checked their web site, non the wiser

what ever won Gold and silver it wasn't their bleed'n web site!!


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L & EOS M3 Honored with Design for Asia Awards*



zim said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am going to have to go and see what won the Silver and Gold.
> ...



LOL you are right! Appalling website.

I wonder whether perhaps Canon should not have announced this yet ( http://www.canon.com/news/2015/nov02e.html ) but then again I noted that a company has to pay to enter the awards. It costs HK$1,600 per entry (and they even have an earlybird special!). Could be quite a nice little money earner for them!


----------



## The Flasher (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L & EOS M3 Honored with Design for Asia Awards*



expatinasia said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The Bronze Award-winning EF11-24mm f/4L USM
> ...



I gave in early. She is a hefty beast, however, we only go dancing on special occasions  16-35/4 in the bag, unless an architectural or special optical effects project calls for it. Don't want to scuff up that front element


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L & EOS M3 Honored with Design for Asia Awards*



zim said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am going to have to go and see what won the Silver and Gold.
> ...



maybe the check for gold and silver didn't clear yet


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L & EOS M3 Honored with Design for Asia Awards*

2015 Winners are listed here:
http://www.dfaa.dfaawards.com/#!2015/c242x
"Bronze Awards" are some ways down on the page.
overall motto of those awars seems to be: "every *paid for!* ticket wins" 

utterly worthless - like all the other "camera/lens of the year" stuff.


----------



## MintChocs (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L & EOS M3 Honored with Design for Asia Awards*

The M3 is hardly an award winning camera, whilst a worthwhile improvement over the previous models, it's not outstanding.


----------

